# Big Trout Fishing 10/31/16



## Capt.ChrisO (Jun 22, 2016)

The Big Trout Fishing in East Matagorda has not been good as of lateâ€¦.exceptionally high tides from the pumping east wind. However, fishing for everything else has been greatâ€¦.smaller trout and flounder. Fridayâ€™s trip did produce a good fight with a big trout (it won and got off), a 5lb flounder on a corky, and smaller keeper trout. Sundayâ€™s trip produced about the same and JD was great to fish with. Sundayâ€™s tides were up more from Friday and less bait activity was present. Today the wind turned ESE late-morning and produced this not so pretty 27â€ 6lber â€" CPRâ€™ed â€" on a BB Corky. The pattern looks to stay about the same this week with cooler temps this weekend and MUCH needed lower tides.

I havenâ€™t been pushing the Big Trout Fishing too much since the big trout have been more difficult to pattern with these off conditions/warm weather. This has been my least productive October with only 4 quality trout. On the bright side, November has been my most productive big trout month. The big trout wonâ€™t be their heaviest but I have caught more 25â€+ 5.5lbers+ in Nov than any other month of the season.

I have dayâ€™s available and 1 more promotional dvd/book unfilled for November. Plus, the biggest trout of each month gets either a Fishhide Original fishing shirt or Crackshot Ray Guardz and entries in the end of season Laguna rod drawing. All of this can be found on the website under Promos at www.bigtroutfishing.com

Thank you,
Capt. Chris
832 766 2745


----------

